# Bar stools



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

These are the bar stools I've been working on forever. Been done for a bit, just didn't take pics til now. Mesquite base on the first one and osage on the second. I don't remember all the woods on the tops. Used a lazy susan swivel on these as an experiment to see if it holds up. It's a little weird because if has some up and down play when you pick up the stool to move it. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice stools


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Steve..those stools came out great...LUV the tops !!!

Gonna keep 'em yourself...or are they headed to one of yore 'hideouts'?....LOL:rotfl:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The cost of the wood in them guarantees they will stay home. I need to build another bar at home so I have a place for the stools? I hate when that happens.

later, biggreen


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Those are beautiful! I love them!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful tops.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How did you do the joinery,did you cut the tenons and then make the mortices by hand or do you have morticing machine. Did you turn the legs? Need all the info my man. How did you do the trails across the legs ,a rat tail file and sand details, details, details,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Looks great what ever you did.

dick


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

All of the joinery is mortise/tenon. I have a mortise bit for my drill press. It's really cool drilling square holes. I also have a tennoning jig for my table saw. I got one small gap on the mesquite, none on the osage. I'm finally getting better at that stuff. Only metal in all of it is w/ the swivel. The osage was turned. The swirl on the mesquite was done by hand w/ a round file then sanded. What took so long on those things was the finish. I learned the hard way that tung oil doesn't work on all woods, it sometimes seeps oil for weeks. Had that happen on both tops. Had to dry them out, clean w/ something, mineral spirits/acetone? don't remember. Then I learned laquer should be sprayed, not wiped. The legs are tung oil.

later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent craftsmanship BG! Those are going to be heirlooms someday. gb


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

um.....wow.....that is some really, really nice woodworking there my friend.

excellent job!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice.



FishBone


----------

